# May I Get A General Opinion On This Atlas Machine...price Ok Or Not, Etc...



## barryww1956 (Aug 10, 2016)

This is a machine I'm considering.  I know that thousands were built over the past decades. Now, I know one can't tell too much from a couple of pictures.  But all things being equal, i.e. no broken gears, no binding, everything working as it should....does this sound like a pretty decent, reasonable deal...assuming of course that the description is correct?  Is the pricing in-line with what one should expect to pay for a decent lathe of this type?  I'm a hobbyist, but don't want to buy a cheap "hobby" type of lathe either.  I love the older machines as I know there's gold out there if I can find it:
(Thanks in advance for answering the ten-thousand-ish such kind of question posted here on this site I only discovered yesterday) 

*10" Atlas lathe with attachments, parts list and manuals. Lathe was completely rebuilt less than two years ago. New reversible motor. Very light use since rebuild. Many attachments including: 3 and 4 jaw chucks, thread cutter, knurling tool, work supports, bits, holders, etc. *

*$1900*


----------



## bosephus (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd think it's at least $700 to much money ... just guessing that the used machine market in your area is a bit dry .

Here in the rust belt I'd say the asking price is about $1000 to high . 

One of my personal red flags is when it's advertised as " rebuilt "


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, unless you are in an absolute machinery wasteland I'd pass on that Atlas 10" at that price. 

With similar tooling I'd put the value at less than $1,000 - with a budget in the $2,000 range you should hold out for at least one of the 12" ones with a QC gearbox.

A lot of operations need fine tuning of speeds and feeds and this one doesn't have that option - and doing any threading at all with one of these with the manually changed gears gets to be a real pain.

Also the single belt drive will tend to slip under even the slightest load. 

Just my $0.02 - advice worth what you paid for it.

Stu


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, I have a lot to learn is what this tells me.  I thought "rebuilt" was maybe a virtue, but I guess it really means "watch out".  I'd love to get an older cast iron beast but I can see this is going to be treacherous if I don't know what to look for.  Well, I have a lot of homework to do, but I've learned something already.  Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 11, 2016)

Frankly I don't think that I'd pay $500 for that lathe.  Even in Oklahoma.  I sold one in much better shape and with more accessories for $695.

Be patient and keep cash on hand for a deal.  I just did a quick Craigslist search for Tulsa and Oklahoma City and saw a couple that looked like better deals.

Don't automatically reject imports.  

If you have the room then also consider a larger lathe which are frequently very good deals.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 11, 2016)

Rebuilt two years ago and now he wants to sell it?  I don't think you are getting the entire story here, and the tooling that comes with it is not likely a working set of someone who rebuilt the lathe two years ago.  I could be wrong, but my gut tells me Caveat Emptor.  Also, that is a fairly light lathe with no quick change gear box.  Go look at it.  Look closely.  Listen closely as well.  Make sure you see it run and put it through all its paces.  Do that on multiple lathes.  Soon you will be a more savvy buyer.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm inclined to agree with most of the above comments except for the less than $500 one.  Assuming that the machine is in good running condition, at least in the TX and OK area where small lathes don't show up too frequently (great big ones do, about every bust in the Oil Patch, like right now), just the bare lathe itself would typically be around $300, maybe a little more, without a quick change gear box.  But for major accessories on the used market, for a quick sanity check you can just count them and multiply by about $150 and that's about what you would expect to pay for them if you bought them one at a time.  Plus the cost of the lathe.  Major accessories are items like spindle chucks (2 visible), steady rest (1), follow rest (1), milling attachment (0), commutator undercut sets (0), taper attachments (0), tool post grinder (0) (actually those usually sell for more like $300), quick change tool post set (0), original stands (0) (the bench that it is on has minimal value), etc..  The visible tooling and various small items that mount in the tailstock maybe $100 total.  So assuming that everything is OK (except the spindle belt, which isn't), I would say $600 to $800.

As to spindle belt slippage under moderate to heavy load, the link belt actually on the machine does have that problem sometimes.  Especially if it gets a little oil on it.  If the machine had been properly rebuilt two years ago, it would have a proper V-belt.there, which doesn't have that problem unless the belt tension is set 'way too light.  I have a 3996, which is the final much heavier 12" version.  It has a larger motor and came with dual spindle V-belts.  It has (for reasons that I won't go into) been running for 34 of the the past 36 years with only one spindle V-belt.  Which has never ever slipped.

As a general statement, you can generally count on more responses to a question of this nature if you ask it in the badge-specific Forum that matches the badge (brand) of the machine that you are asking about.  And less likely to get negative comments from people who just happen to dislike whatever brand you are asking about.  For the Beginner's Forum, you got a much better turnout than I would have bet on.  And no one particularly putting the machine down simply because of the badge.


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree that it is over priced and would be leary of a non-professional rebuild. 
Randy


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 12, 2016)

Rebuilt can be a good thing.  I'd favor rebuilt but want to know what was done.  The price is high for what it is.  

Save the  money and cruise Craigslist cities in a 300 or more mile radius.  Search Ebay with "Location first" option so you could go check something out.  You would need a trailer to get anything home anyway so what's another 30-60 minutes on the road?  Most important don't be in a hurry to buy, time is powerful if you have the money on hand.


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 12, 2016)

The "rebuild" part is a real heads up. Nice to see in a sale ad, ....if it can be verified......by a rebuilder/machine shop. But just because cousin Joe  cleaned the gunge out and oiled it doesnt neccessarily make it so

Cheers Phil


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 12, 2016)

That lathe doesn't show signs of being rebuilt in my book.  Recondition a little, maybe. 

As others have said, it lacks the accessories to make it a $1900 lathe by a long shot.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 12, 2016)

Actually, I have hauled home several Atlas lathes, including a 12", in the back of my Ford Explorer.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't let rebuilt scare you off, just be aware and find out what was done. As far as anything else, guy could have wanted a project, finished it and lost interest. (Not that I have ever done that!) I would think $1000 wouldn't be horrible for the machine, if it fits your needs.


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the commentary all.  Appreciate the input.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 12, 2016)

Always check the bed carefully for wear. Very important! Also, look at a few lathes before you part with your hard-earned cash  
Hang out on this forum, you'll be an expert in no time.
Mark S.


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 13, 2016)

I have no doubt.  You all really are a friendly bunch and I appreciate that.  We were all wet behind the ears at some point in our lives, be it with metal lathes, or you name it and I always appreciate honest answers without the condescending attitudes so prevalent on the internet in general.  I sense a lot of maturity and knowledge here that will help me a lot.  I'll do my best to get acquainted with lathes in general from all the real good articles I've seen here.  I havn't mentioned it but Im looking at some point to see what Tulsa Community College has in the way of courses one can take in metal working with lathes so I can develope good technique from the start.  I hope to retire after 34 years being with the same company.....within 2-3 years tops.  I'll need a hobby to stay busy, and this is a skill I've always wanted to learn.  One of the hardest decisions of course is the machine to get.  I don't want to go tiny-tiny as that's just hamstringing myself as I develope skills.  I have an idea on what Id like to build for starters but as I get better who knows where it will take me?  Know what I mean?  But just looking at all the different kinds of lathes, new and old, is a lot of fun actually.  I really don't have a price range, as it just depends.  I can see spending $3K easily and a bit more if that's what I decide I need to do.  Always happy to save money but not afraid to spend it either.  This life is too short for me to worry about that now, and I still want to have fun.  Still just a 60 year old kid at heart....hope to stay that way too.

Sent from Outlook Mobile.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 13, 2016)

the atlas machines are light duty, but suitable for a lot of projects.
they are good introduction lathes.
watchout, Krylon rebuilders are everywhere.
putting a link belt on doesn't constitute a rebuild.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 13, 2016)

Instead of a community college I would suggest looking for a "Maker Space" near you.  "Maker Space" is just one name for this.  Tech Space, Builders Club, etc.. might be others.  It is worth a search on the computer for resources near you.

Here is a random one I found entering "Tulsa Maker Space"  https://www.fablabs.io/makersedgemakerspace  I didn't check anything except the first page and not necessarily recommending this place but an example.  A key thing could be if you find something not close to you or not quite what you want ask the first place what other places there are because people usually know who is where.  "I found your place in Waco, is there anywhere near city X you can recommend?"

What the places are are essentially industrial or machinery clubs.  They usually have a membership fee $20-50 per month.  And for that you can use any equipment they have, hang out, learn things, show other people things, meet people,  BUILD projects.

I did that and was able to take a class there and learn Autodesk Inventor (Place has an unlimited license for all Autodesk software if used there.)  I can Draw 3D parts and get code ready for CNC cutting.  They had a HAAS CNC mill and I was able to draw up and make parts with that.  I still keep thinking: "Where else would I ever get to get free instruction and use a machine like that?  Would take lots of school ($$$$) and then only use the machines in class or know someone with a machine shop willing to let employees use time on that."

The place also has an extensive amount of metal working tools and woodworking tools.  It has 3D printing that you can do free with free instruction just buy a roll of plastic ribbon for a few dollars.  Can come in with any random project and use the equipment, I needed to cut out some 4 inch musical notes in wood and just went over and used a scroll saw, etc, etc..

Well, Well worth checking out.  Look at the cost of one community college class to compare a membership fee..

Learn all you can then buy some home machinery of your own if you want to or need to.  Could find such a nice place with first class equipment you don't really need your own.  AND see if you really do want to get the type of machine you are thinking about getting.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 13, 2016)

http://www.techshop.ws/austin_round_rock.html

Another one

Almost forgot, many have car lifts to do things with your car on a lift, very handy.


----------



## AR. Hillbilly (Aug 13, 2016)

Barry I live just across the line in Ar. Keep checking Fort Smith cl. There are a couple good deals on there right now. The SB heavy 10 is a bit high also but it is a very nice machine. I've looked at the one you posted a few times and I agree it's a bit much. I also understand the lack of in our area. It took me 3 years of looking and looking seriously in the last year to find mine. You did come to the right place. This place has already taught this newb a bunch.


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 13, 2016)

I bet you are talking about that $2500 obo in Ft. Smith.  That does appear to be a very nice machine indeed.  Even the cabinet looks straight as well.  Doesn't look nearly as knocked about as the one I listed.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 14, 2016)

Seems to be a little high, I'd be careful and not have buyer's remorse.  We are blessed in the Midwest (Michigan area) with plenty of choices.  I use a Craig's List search engine called Search Tempest; pulls up Craig's List pages from further and further away (can specify the max distance) and a price range.  Here's what's in my area for under $1000; all comparable to the one in your area.  Boy, it's kind of fun "shopping" for someone else!

Bruce

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/5695017151.html
Looks like an Atlas 10" without QCGB, has the change gears, 3-jaw, 4-jaw, minimal tooling, broken crank handle on the cross feed - $795

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/tls/5710746931.html
Logan 10 x 24.  3-jaw, minimal tooling - $475

http://richmondin.craigslist.org/tls/5729523295.html
Craftsman 12" x 24 with a QCGB, 3-jaw, 4-jaw, minimal tooling - $800

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/5731361972.html
Atlas 10" x 24", 3-jaw, no QCGB (has change gears), minimal tooling - $800

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/5727827918.html
Craftsman 12" x 24", didn't see the tail stock, saying it comes with lots of tooling - $300

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/5721088590.html
Craftsman 12" x 24", 3-jaw, no QCGB - didn't see the change gears, minimal tooling - $500

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/tls/5720169392.html
Craftsman 12" x 24", QCGB, 3-jaw, 4-jaw, lantern tool holders - $1495

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/5700403888.html
Atlas 12" x 24", QCGB, pedestal lathe with stand, 3-jaw, minimal tooling - $2000 (this one has been relisted continually for over a year)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5691766086.html
Craftsman 12" x 36", QCGB, says it has extra chucks (not pictured), no tooling pictured - $1500


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm with Ken. It doesn't look like it was rebuilt 2 yrs ago or it got a lot of use since then. Paint is all scratched up for one thing. A good rebuild would have included a new paint job. I would check the ways for wear. If all they did was clean it up a bit to call it rebuilt you will see it if you look close. With $2000 you can get a much better lathe.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 14, 2016)

All pricing as subject to negotiation, the opening may not be the bottom line.
A rebuild could be as simple as replacing the bushings and bearings and other worn parts like the half nuts, to a full restoration. Have to talk to the seller. I sold mine for $600 it was rebuilt, i.e. Bushings etc but not reground and painted. It was missing the two rests though, otherwise complete. I live in the rust belt, lots of lathes around here, usually one on every street, in the garage or basement.


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 14, 2016)

And therein lies the difference in market.  Oklahoma isn't known historically for its manufacturing prowess.  Whereas Michigan was one of the definitions of American industrial might.  I think that  it's just going to cost more "down here" than "up there" as a result of the historical demographics....supply and demand.  But that is really for me the least of all the considerations.  I really have no problem paying a premium for a really nice used machine. I'll check out the Search Tempest thingy.  Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 14, 2016)

barryww1956 said:


> And therein lies the difference in market.



Ha, that takes me back to a near-mythological time called the 1970s.  My brother married a girl from the Muskogee area.  They came up to visit and stopped into my apartment.  My new sister-in-law marveled that I, a bachelor, had invested in such nice antique furniture.

I, the bachelor, had invested in the best matched furniture that I could find at the Salvation Army thrift store.  

My current house predates Oklahoma statehood by almost thirty years.  I visited my brother down there and got to meet a couple of people who remembered back before it was a state.

I don't recall meeting anybody who remembers Massachusetts before it became part of the USA.


----------



## T. J. (Aug 14, 2016)

barryww1956 said:


> And therein lies the difference in market.  Oklahoma isn't known historically for its manufacturing prowess.  Whereas Michigan was one of the definitions of American industrial might.  I think that  it's just going to cost more "down here" than "up there" as a result of the historical demographics....supply and demand.  But that is really for me the least of all the considerations.  I really have no problem paying a premium for a really nice used machine. I'll check out the Search Tempest thingy.  Thanks, fellas.


If you're interested in a project, I saw a LeBlonde Regal 13" lathe in Enid today.  Looked like about 24" between centers.  Very dirty. I don't know what he's asking for it , but he says he's a very motivated seller. I have no affiliation with him- I bought a milling machine from him today. I can PM you his contact info if you'd like.


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 15, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> Ha, that takes me back to a near-mythological time called the 1970s.  My brother married a girl from the Muskogee area.  They came up to visit and stopped into my apartment.  My new sister-in-law marveled that I, a bachelor, had invested in such nice antique furniture.
> 
> I, the bachelor, had invested in the best matched furniture that I could find at the Salvation Army thrift store.
> 
> ...



Great story. One of the jokes leveled during the Dust Bowl migration of Oklahomans to the West during the Great Depression of the 1930's was "How can you tell the difference between a rich Okie and a poor Okie?  A rich Okie has two mattresses strapped onto the top of their truck."  Probably closer to the truth than one realizes.  I remember while attending Eisenhower Junior High School in 1970 in Lawton, Oklahoma where I grew up,  my science teacher who had just relocated there from Boston mentioned to the class how disappointed she was when she found out we didn't ride horses to school.  Some relatives of my best friend there were afraid to visit because they thought it was still like the wild west, with "Indians still on the warpath".  Funny now to think about people's total misconceptions of different regions of the country.  The 1970's....no decade looks more dated in retrospect, in my opinion.


----------



## barryww1956 (Aug 15, 2016)

T. J. said:


> If you're interested in a project, I saw a LeBlonde Regal 13" lathe in Enid today.  Looked like about 24" between centers.  Very dirty. I don't know what he's asking for it , but he says he's a very motivated seller. I have no affiliation with him- I bought a milling machine from him today. I can PM you his contact info if you'd like.



Thanks very much for your offer, I really appreciate that, but don't go to the trouble right now.  I have a Corvette that I'm going to sale, with some of the proceeds going to the lathe and tooling.  It's one or the other per my wife. Which reminds me I need to get it detailed and sent out for consignment.  But I have read a lot of forums and articles and such here and have already learned a bunch.  Some really good ideas and advice I've received here.  Great group of folks.


----------

